#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Configuração DSLAN-Huawei

## jamerfay

Olá, comprei um DSLAN 56000 huawei,
já estou a uns 3 dias tentando botar ele pra funcionar.
Os modens já alinham,
os profiles já estão de acordo, 
porém ele não repassa a autenticação PPPOE.
já refiz umas 3 vezes de acordo com o "Passo a Passo" que veio junto com o equipamento.
Alguém tem experiencia com esse equipamento?

----------


## jamerfay

Então Arthur, fiz tudo como manda o figurino...
caso tenha sucesso, compartilha a solução ai....

----------


## Vicctor

Estou interessado nesse equipamento também, quando fiz a cotação no ML o vendedor me falou que consigo chegar a 20M em 3KM, e verdade? se for assim em bairros pequenos e condomínios que tenham interfone é mais vantagem do que passar o cabo UTP

----------


## rimaraujo

Add aí. Skype. [email protected]
Marcamos uma hora para poder fazer um acesso remoto em sua maquina e verificar as configurações e ver o que está errado. E posterior a isso colocamos aqui.

----------


## jamerfay

Olá pessoal
com a ajuda do rimaraujo
conseguimos botar o porta aviões pra funcionar....
se alguém precisar de ajuda.

logo abaixo estão as especificações
board add 0/0 ADG 
board desc 0/7 description H561SCUB_0_7
# 
[public-config] 
<public-config> 
snmp-agent local-engineid 800007DB03E0247FBED45C
# 
[vlan-config] 
<vlan-config> 
vlan 5 smart 
port vlan 5 0/7 0 
port vlan 5 0/7 1 
port vlan 5 0/7 2 
port vlan 5 0/7 3 
port vlan 5 0/7 4 
port vlan 5 0/7 5 
# 
[scu] 
<scu-0/7> 
interface scu 0/7 
native-vlan 0 vlan 5 
native-vlan 2 vlan 5 
native-vlan 3 vlan 5 
native-vlan 4 vlan 5 
native-vlan 5 vlan 5 
# 
[emu-config] 
<emu-config> 
emu add 0 fan 0 1 back 
# 
[bbs-config] 
<bbs-config> 
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/0 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/1 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/2 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/3 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/4 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/5 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/6 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/7 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/8 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/9 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/10 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/11 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/12 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/13 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/14 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/15 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/16 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/17 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/18 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/19 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/20 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/21 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/22 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/23 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/24 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/25 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/26 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/27 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/28 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/29 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/30 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
service-port vlan 5 adsl 0/0/31 vpi 8 vci 35 single-service rx-cttr 6 tx-cttr 6
# 
[btv-config] 
<btv-config> 
btv 
btv mode switch-to non-mvlan 
igmp default uplink-port 0/7/0 
# 
[vlanif] 
<vlanif5> 
interface vlanif5 
ip address 172.18.5.2 255.255.255.0
# 
[meth] 
<meth0> 
interface meth0 
ip address 10.11.104.2 255.255.255.0
# 
[null] 
<null0> 
interface null0 
# 
[aaa] 
<aaa> 
aaa 
authentication-scheme default 
# 
domain default 
# 
[post-system] 
<post-system> 
ip route-static 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 172.18.5.1

----------


## hostjunior

vai atender quantos clientes? e quantidade de megas?

----------


## jamerfay

ele tem capacidade pra mais de 800,
inicialmente só vou atender com 1 placa de 32 clientes.
como descrito no script acima.
a velocidade é de até 24 megas por porta.

----------

